#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Rede de fibra

## Wesleyrosa

Bom dia estou querendo atender clientes na fibra tenho um pop de radio estou querendo colocar conversor de midia no pop e criar "ilhas" pela cidade saindo com a fibra do pop e chegando em um ponto determinado da cidade no poste pretendo colocar um rack outdoor e alimentar um switch de fibra tp link e de la distribuir para os clientes colocando conversor de midia nos clientes isto e viavel ou nao pretendo fazer isto num condominio fechado

----------


## Bruno

> Bom dia estou querendo atender clientes na fibra tenho um pop de radio estou querendo colocar conversor de midia no pop e criar "ilhas" pela cidade saindo com a fibra do pop e chegando em um ponto determinado da cidade no poste pretendo colocar um rack outdoor e alimentar um switch de fibra tp link e de la distribuir para os clientes colocando conversor de midia nos clientes isto e viavel ou nao pretendo fazer isto num condominio fechado


cara sei la antes disto pense na questão de projeto com sua CIA de energia 
mais funciona tu pega um switch la de 24 sfp e boa coloca as gbic e compra o conversor que funcione com a gbic do switch, funciona bem é quase assim que as operadoras vende link dedicado

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> cara sei la antes disto pense na questão de projeto com sua CIA de energia 
> mais funciona tu pega um switch la de 24 sfp e boa coloca as gbic e compra o conversor que funcione com a gbic do switch, funciona bem é quase assim que as operadoras vende link dedicado


Hum sim tem um eng amigo meu que vai fazer o projeto ele disse que quando vai colocar transformador dependo da resistencia do poste e numero de cabos e o peso do transformador . Provavelmente pra colocar rack deve ser por este caminho tb

----------


## Bruno

> Hum sim tem um eng amigo meu que vai fazer o projeto ele disse que quando vai colocar transformador dependo da resistencia do poste e numero de cabos e o peso do transformador . Provavelmente pra colocar rack deve ser por este caminho tb


sim esta etapa é bem rigorosa

----------


## ccntelecom

Bom dia, com nosso produto PD Fiber é possível fazer o que você está querendo, porém o ideal seria colocar uma OLT, para não ficar limitado.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Compra uma olt epon que é bem barato e você pode ampliar bem o seu projeto

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Compra uma olt epon que é bem barato e você pode ampliar bem o seu projeto


So que ai vou ter q gastar com splitter caixas e ainda tenho q ter uma maquina. De fusao para construir a rede

----------


## DjeiBoy

Não amigo, oque você quer fazer é muito parecido com o famoso pacpon, então o custo é bem reduzido pode ter certeza, e esquece máquina de fusão hoje em dia já está tudo conectorizado, para curtas distâncias funciona perfeitamente.

----------


## emilidani

> Hum sim tem um eng amigo meu que vai fazer o projeto ele disse que quando vai colocar transformador dependo da resistencia do poste e numero de cabos e o peso do transformador . Provavelmente pra colocar rack deve ser por este caminho tb


contrata especialista em projetos para companhia elétrica. Se o eng não tiver experiencia vai gastar dinheiro a toa.

----------


## Sergiogoma

> contrata especialista em projetos para companhia elétrica. Se o eng não tiver experiencia vai gastar dinheiro a toa.


Amigo, qual o profissional pra essa área que você chama de especialista, também preciso de um pra fazer um projeto de alguns bairros.
Obrigado.

----------


## emilidani

> Amigo, qual o profissional pra essa área que você chama de especialista, também preciso de um pra fazer um projeto de alguns bairros.
> Obrigado.


Especialista é o engenheiro que trabalha com calculo de esforços de tração nos postes, adequação de postes, etc. todo o referente a os requisitos que a companhia elétrica vai lhe solicitar para aprovar seu projeto. Precisa de conhecimento no campo, pois a companhia elétrica pode solicitar adequações para comportar seu cabo que são excessivamente onerosas e ainda prestado pelos empreiteiros dela. O profissional com experiencia sabe como evitar esses percalços. Eles cobram por km de rede projetada.

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Especialista é o engenheiro que trabalha com calculo de esforços de tração nos postes, adequação de postes, etc. todo o referente a os requisitos que a companhia elétrica vai lhe solicitar para aprovar seu projeto. Precisa de conhecimento no campo, pois a companhia elétrica pode solicitar adequações para comportar seu cabo que são excessivamente onerosas e ainda prestado pelos empreiteiros dela. O profissional com experiencia sabe como evitar esses percalços. Eles cobram por km de rede projetada.


Aproveitando o topico gostaria de saber o prazo em media de a concessionaria tem para analizar o projeto. Eu moro em cidade pequena menos de 30mil habitantes unica rede nos postes e a rede de telefonia fixa

----------


## emilidani

> Aproveitando o topico gostaria de saber o prazo em media de a concessionaria tem para analizar o projeto. Eu moro em cidade pequena menos de 30mil habitantes unica rede nos postes e a rede de telefonia fixa


Tem que perguntar a eles!!!

----------

